# Нужен совет!



## zmestmax (1 Июн 2017)

Добрый день,может кто-то подскажет что обозначает в переводе с итальянского *BASSI SCIOLTI. ..*И может кто подскажет имеет ли смысл покупать такой аккордеон для ребенка(11лет),чтобы изучать выбор...смущает малое количество голосов(соответственно регистров) в правой руке...


----------



## zmestmax (1 Июн 2017)

поближе...Посмотреть вживую возможности нет,надо специально ехать очень далеко,хотелось бы знать имеет ли смысл и смотреть его...


----------



## vev (1 Июн 2017)

я б не поехал. Трехголосный г/в инструмент по-моему является нонсенсом и пустой тратой денег. Продать его потом не будет простой задачей. 
А откуда информация про выборку? Поскольку переключателя не видно вообще, это может быть только выборный инструмент без готового аккорда. Тогда вещь весьма нетрадиционная ИМХО


----------



## 1alex123 (1 Июн 2017)

Малeнькая поправка
Мнe кажeтся, правая клавиатура двух- а нe трeхголосная.
Рeгистров 5 но eсть повторeния.


----------



## zmestmax (1 Июн 2017)

vev/ писал:


> А откуда информация про выборку? Поскольку переключателя не видно вообще, это может быть только выборный инструмент без готового аккорда. Тогда вещь весьма нетрадиционная ИМХО


 Про выбор написано в обьявлении *(VICTORIA SUPER CONVERTER A BASSI SCIOLTI)
*и на самом инструменте(convertor)Я, кстати, не подумала ,что это может быть только выборный..Спасибо!


----------



## vev (1 Июн 2017)

*1alex123*,

согласен. При увеличении видно только два голоса. Ну тогда это вообще рассматривать не стоит ИМХО


----------



## zmestmax (1 Июн 2017)

vev писал:


> *1alex123*,
> 
> согласен. При увеличении видно только два голоса. Ну тогда это вообще рассматривать не стоит ИМХО


Спасибо!Вы правы,этот вариант не подойдет,только если можно позволить себе несколько инструментов))


----------

